# New member



## Stuey (Sep 7, 2009)

Hi All,

My name is Stu and I am from Norfolk, (the one in England). I am 29 years of age and I am an offshore telecoms engineer by trade. I also play 7 string guitar as a hobby. I was part of a most awesome dojo in Lowestoft practicing Ninjutsu with a phenominal teacher, Paul Hayes. This was 15 years ago and much has changed. I have recently started studying Karate. I am unaware of what style is practiced, although I wil be asking having looked through some of the posts on this forum. I am an active person and have had no problem with training. In fact, I aim to run the London marathon in April. I will hear back from the organisers in October to see if I have a place. I suspect you guys n gals will be more helpful to me than I to you, but feel free to ask me any questions. If you want to know why baby clothes have pockets, however, I cannot help you. Its a mystery to me!

Thanks,

Stu


----------



## Stuey (Sep 7, 2009)

Ahem, first mistake. My instructor was Paul Harper, not Paul Hayes.


----------



## stickarts (Sep 7, 2009)

Welcome!


----------



## Tez3 (Sep 7, 2009)

Hi, welcome to MT, fellow Brits always welcome lol!


----------



## bobquinn (Sep 7, 2009)

Welcome aboard, enjoy and keep an open mind. The best way to grow is to know ,that we all can.

Bob Q


----------



## Stuey (Sep 7, 2009)

Phew, for a few hours there I feared that the dreaded 'N' word had gotten me in on the wrong foot, 'scuse the pun. I have read a couple of posts and have to say, it seems that there are a few hot head dissin types about, (it sems ppl are V V quick to dis others skills or arts n big up their own). I guess that should be a given considering the theme of this site, testosterone must fly about this place. Its just that Ninjutsu didnt teach me that way. 
Say, is there an easy way to know which style of Karate I just started? Other than asking the teacher, I am offshore right now. The instructions are called out in Korean and my current grade, (white belt) is 12th Kyu.

Stu


----------



## arnisador (Sep 7, 2009)

Welcome! Korean commands usually means Tae Kwon Do rather than Karate per se, but then your grade would usually be a gup, not kyu. Can you tell us more?


----------



## Stuey (Sep 7, 2009)

Is there anything in particular that would help? Now I think about it I dont know if it is Kyu, but I certainly havent heard Gup. Never did TKD or have any experience of it. I have only done about 4 or 5 sessions, so I dont know a great lot about much. They practice sparring, pad work, Kata, self defences, (although this is a very small part of it from what I can gather). Here is the web site.
http://www.phoenixkarateschool.co.uk/WelcomePage.html
To me it looks quite bare of information. I enjoy it and can see it may play a useful part in self protection.


----------



## just2kicku (Sep 7, 2009)

Hello and Welcome to MT!! You will find a wealth of info on here, and there are good knowledgable folks who can answer your question.

I am not one who can answer it


----------



## Stuey (Sep 7, 2009)

Just looked at the instructors grades and it is Kyu and Dan. 
Thanks for the welcome, perhaps if you cannot answer questions you may ask one that will be of great benifit to others.


----------



## Stuey (Sep 7, 2009)

Whats with the casino cash thing?


----------



## bluekey88 (Sep 7, 2009)

Welcome!


----------



## morph4me (Sep 7, 2009)

Hello, welcome to MT


----------



## Jenny_in_Chico (Sep 7, 2009)

Hey Stu! Welcome to MT! I'm new as well, so don't look to me as a font of wisdom. However, I can venture a guess as to why baby clothes have pockets...they are there to catch crumbs of food and other nastiness, and incubate the organic melange until it spontaneously evolves intelligence, and becomes a companion for the infant. This is the true source of "invisible friends".


----------



## Tensei85 (Sep 7, 2009)

Hey, Welcome to MT!


----------



## Hawke (Sep 7, 2009)

Hey Stu,

Welcome to Martial Talk.

I think baby clothes should have bigger pockets.  Then you can put spare diapers in their pockets.


----------



## Ping898 (Sep 7, 2009)

Welcome to MT  :wavey:


----------



## Jenny_in_Chico (Sep 7, 2009)

Hawke said:


> I think baby clothes should have bigger pockets. Then you can put spare diapers in their pockets.


 
Or a pack of cigarettes.


----------



## ap Oweyn (Sep 22, 2009)

Tez3 said:


> Hi, welcome to MT, fellow Brits always welcome lol!


 
As are other Stuarts.  


Stuart (who's also a Brit, as it happens, though a longtime expatriate)


----------



## MBuzzy (Sep 22, 2009)

Stuey said:


> Is there anything in particular that would help? Now I think about it I dont know if it is Kyu, but I certainly havent heard Gup. Never did TKD or have any experience of it. I have only done about 4 or 5 sessions, so I dont know a great lot about much. They practice sparring, pad work, Kata, self defences, (although this is a very small part of it from what I can gather). Here is the web site.
> http://www.phoenixkarateschool.co.uk/WelcomePage.html
> To me it looks quite bare of information. I enjoy it and can see it may play a useful part in self protection.


 
If you're using words like Kyu and Kata, it is most definitely Japanese....or a confused Korean.  That would put it in the Karate arena.  Are you SURE that the commands are in Korean?  Can you give me a few examples of the commands?  If you haven't heard Charyot, choonbee, sijak, baro, etc...then it isn't Korean.

Welcome to MT!!!  Happy posting!


----------



## Damon1698 (Sep 22, 2009)

idk about most babies.. but I used to put fake tools in all my pockets and my diaper when I was a baby [so I'm told...] but other than that nooo clue.. 
welcome to the club btw


----------

